# I now own an Axe-FX



## jacksonplayer (May 26, 2007)

Well, after several months of waiting, I was finally able to buy an Axe-FX from Fractal Audio.

Since I only do direct recording, that's the extent of my evaluation.

The high-gain amp models are crisp and sort of come off like a higher fidelity cross between a PODxt and a Rocktron Chameleon--in other words, the crispness of the Rocktron married to the more 'realistic' cabinet sound of the PODxt. The clean tones are godlike. In terms of dynamics, responsiveness, and fidelity, it blows away any other direct recording device I've used. That's not to say that it sounds exactly like a miked-up amplifier, though. You can still easily tell that it's a direct recording on the high-gain sounds.

And the effects, holy crap are they amazing....

The only real downside is also an upside--it allows total control over every aspect of the signal chain, including various characteristics of the simulated power amp. Because of that, programming patches is time-consuming, even though the Axe-FX is much easier to navigate than the Digitech 2101. I'm still working on getting the high-gain lead sound I really want, but that's mostly because I haven't started playing around with various EQ options yet (you can put para EQs all over the place in the signal chain), and I'm still experimenting with the relationships in the Axe-FX between distortion-box effects, preamp drive, and power amp drive. There are zillions of different sonic possibilities here.

Here is my new "clips" page, where I'm putting stuff that's not ready for primetime (MySpace). My first clip, "Dirty Jazz Exercise" is just a rough and hasty little fusion solo, so be gentle. All the guitars are recorded with the Axe-FX, and I'm using my Agile Interceptor Pro for it.

SoundClick MP3: Council of One - Band page with free MP3 music downloads on SoundClick


----------



## Alpo (May 26, 2007)

Sounds nice.  I want to hear some heavy rhythms, though.


----------



## Bartok (May 26, 2007)

Like the solo dude


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 26, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I'll get around to some heavy rhythms soon, but I've been in a bit of a jazz mood lately. The Rectifier sounds in the Axe-FX are the best I've heard in a modeler. The first one I've heard that captured the thickness and feel, but without being 'flubby' on the low end. The guy who developed the Axe-FX is an old Mesa player, so his various Mesa models are probably the best ones in it.

BTW, I should probably mention that the lead guitar in the clip I posted is a combination of clean and extreme distortion. That's an old Zappa trick that I've always loved. And it highlights one of the coolest features of the Axe-FX--you can have two completely discrete signal chains going on simultaneously, or you can weave them in and of each other. The possibilities are frightening, but probably not the best thing for a "plug in and play" person.


----------



## darren (May 26, 2007)

The more i hear about the Axe-FX, the more intrigued i am.


----------



## Christopher (May 26, 2007)

Welcome to the family. Are you registered or posting over at Axe-FX :: Index I've had mine for a while and still can't find anything I don't love about it.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 26, 2007)

darren said:


> The more i hear about the Axe-FX, the more intrigued i am.




 

I'm really interested in the new Ultra model they have coming out with even more processing power. The standard model does enough to make your head spin like a possessed girl. The Ultra should be killer.


----------



## technomancer (May 26, 2007)

Wow, that sounds amazing. It doesn't have that disturbing digital undertone I've pickup up on 99% of the Line 6 stuff I've heard.


----------



## B Lopez (May 26, 2007)

Sounds amazing. Makes me want to drop-kick my PODxt.


----------



## eleven59 (May 26, 2007)

Jesus this is a bad thing for me to be seeing/hearing when I have no money...

I've just started dreaming of a rack setup with a nice tube poweramp and a really good cabinet...

The only downside for me, is that I like an amp to look and feel like an amp (i.e. have knobs). I like being able to plug into my combo or head and actually twist knobs to get the sounds I want. The interface on this thing would just irritate the hell out of me until I found the sounds I wanted. 

But the sounds are incredible.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 26, 2007)

Sounds good! I've really been wanting to try one of these things since Christopher started talking about his and how it pwned his Vetta II. I'm anxious to hear some heavy rhythm tones, since that seems to generally be one of the toughest tests of any amp modeler's capability.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 26, 2007)

That looks sick, but holy god that is expensive, although compared to guitar heads I guess not really so much...but still


----------



## eleven59 (May 26, 2007)

Ok, after listening to the sound samples on the official site, I've basically decided that if I ever have a chance, I _have to have one of these_.

It's a really odd feeling to be simultaneously GAS-ing for one of these, and a simplified tube head/pedals setup


----------



## ohio_eric (May 26, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Ok, after listening to the sound samples on the official site, I've basically decided that if I ever have a chance, I _have to have one of these_.
> 
> It's a really odd feeling to be simultaneously GAS-ing for one of these, and a simplified tube head/pedals setup




Welcome to my world.  

I love the sound of the head and cab setup but the Axe-Fx does so much so well that it's beyond tempting. 

As far as the price goes when you consider what it does and compare it to what you would have to spend to have something comparable, it's not that bad.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2007)

what do these run?


----------



## ohio_eric (May 26, 2007)

The Standard model is about $1400.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2007)

whoa!!! shit, it might be a little better that line 6 gear, but shit, at the price point, i think the l6 gear is a much better deal


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 26, 2007)

Christopher said:


> Welcome to the family. Are you registered or posting over at Axe-FX :: Index I've had mine for a while and still can't find anything I don't love about it.



Yeah, I'm "profusion" over there, and I posted an extensive review when I first got the Axe-FX. I need to post an update, now that I've had some time to do a little programming.



7 Strings of Hate said:


> what do these run?



About $1300. Not cheap, but one of the keys to the Axe-FX is that it uses entirely high-grade circuits and a digital sound-processing chip that's way more powerful than other processors on the market. Supposedly it's commonly used in military applications. In fact, Fractal Audio has had a long wait list for the Axe-FX due to the difficulty in procuring enough of these chips. The price is kinda crazy, but I actually feel I've gotten my money's worth.


----------



## Christopher (May 26, 2007)

The price is high but it's started it's own market. Cliff isn't trying to appeal to guys who like Line 6 stuff or lower cost stuff but he'd be silly to.

My take on the price / value is based on what it would take for me to replace all that it does at the same quality.

I sold my Vetta II head, and FBX for $1550. I replaced it with the Axe ($1400), a Rocktron Midi mate ($125) and a Peavey Classic 50/50 ($300). So it cost me $275 to make the switch.

Is the Axe a $275 improvement? We'll let me put it this way. I was on the verge of selling my Vetta to go back to my multi headed Mesa rig of a Mark IV, a Rectoverb, G Major, and switching and midi before I bought the Axe.

I have no GAS no and see no reason to get anything. In fact even if money were no object I'd still have the Axe as the main engine in my rig. Sure, I'd blow money like a crack junkie on fancier poweramps, midi controllers, and shit like that but the Axe would still be my preamp and fx.


----------



## Bartok (May 26, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> whoa!!! shit, it might be a little better that line 6 gear, but shit, at the price point, i think the l6 gear is a much better deal



Dude, we've covered this before, just because something costs more than something similar it doesn't mean you can't get better value from the more expensive item. I'm not sure what Line 6 gear you're referring to anyway, the Pods don't even come close to the features of the Axe-FX and that's without mentioning the much higher spec output and processing stages in the Axe, so the only real comparison is the Vetta stuff and that is hardly cheap


----------



## eleven59 (May 26, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that price, and for the features, I'd say it's quite a deal. To me, it would be this or a Vetta II HD. This isn't in the same category as the POD series, it's way beyond that. 

Downside is that looking at shots of the screen and patch editing reminded me of patch editing on synths in school, and I basically hated that


----------



## ohio_eric (May 26, 2007)

There is software for editing on a computer to make your programming less cumbersome.


----------



## eleven59 (May 26, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> There is software for editing on a computer to make your programming less cumbersome.



My credit card/bank account hates you


----------



## ohio_eric (May 26, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> My credit card/bank account hates you




 I'm just here to help.


----------



## darren (May 26, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> It's a really odd feeling to be simultaneously GAS-ing for one of these, and a simplified tube head/pedals setup



I hear ya, brotha.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 26, 2007)

That sounds killer man!!! You don't live too far away so maybe when my 2nd Thorn arrives we should get together sometime sir!  Seems like a cool setup, wish I wasn't so poor these days!


----------



## technomancer (May 27, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> About $1300. Not cheap, but one of the keys to the Axe-FX is that it uses entirely high-grade circuits and a digital sound-processing chip that's way more powerful than other processors on the market. Supposedly it's commonly used in military applications. In fact, Fractal Audio has had a long wait list for the Axe-FX due to the difficulty in procuring enough of these chips. The price is kinda crazy, but I actually feel I've gotten my money's worth.



$1300? I'm just wondering because the website says $1749.95. $1300 is a much more attractive price  I wonder how much the ultra will be...


----------



## ohio_eric (May 27, 2007)

technomancer said:


> $1300? I'm just wondering because the website says $1749.95. $1300 is a much more attractive price  I wonder how much the ultra will be...




When you order you get put on a waiting list and when your time comes to order you get about a $400 dollar discount. 

The Ultra according to what I've heard is about 30% more than the Standard. So that would make it about $1700 roughly.


----------



## technomancer (May 27, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> When you order you get put on a waiting list and when your time comes to order you get about a $400 dollar discount.
> 
> The Ultra according to what I've heard is about 30% more than the Standard. So that would make it about $1700 roughly.



Ahh, ok that makes sense. I've got to admit from the sounds clips I've heard I'm really impressed. I still want to hear more high-gain rip your face off clips though


----------



## ohio_eric (May 27, 2007)

Axe-FX :: Index

Register over there. They have a few higher gain clips.


----------



## Vince (May 27, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> whoa!!! shit, it might be a little better that line 6 gear, but shit, at the price point, i think the l6 gear is a much better deal



Dude, you get what you pay for. Mesa Road Kings are $2600, Eventides are $3000, Triaxis' are $1100, TC G-Force's are $1400.

All of those are 100% worth every penny. This unit looks like it is too.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 27, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Ahh, ok that makes sense. I've got to admit from the sounds clips I've heard I'm really impressed. I still want to hear more high-gain rip your face off clips though



Tonight, I'm hoping to do a little heavy rhythm-guitar programming, and I'll be recording a sample clip once I do that.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 27, 2007)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## technomancer (May 27, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Looking forward to it.



+1


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

Over on the Axe-Fx forums someone just posted some clips of the Powerball model if anyone is interested. 

Axe-FX :: View topic - Powerball w/ treble booster


----------



## TomAwesome (May 28, 2007)

^ Neat! not the best rhythm tone, but I can easily hear craploads of potential  Gah, I want one  I think I'm going to start saving soon after I get back from Cali.


----------



## technomancer (May 28, 2007)

Wow! The more I hear the more I'm thinking about getting myself on the waiting list for the Ultra 

(yes the ultra is total overkill, but if I'm going to drop that much cash, what the hell )


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Wow! The more I hear the more I'm thinking about getting myself on the waiting list for the Ultra
> 
> (yes the ultra is total overkill, but if I'm going to drop that much cash, what the hell )


 

The only way is all the way. Plus the Ultra has stereo crossovers, quad choruses and 40 tap delays. It's just sick.


----------



## Vince (May 28, 2007)

It sounds really good in those clips for a line-in unit. Very tube amp-like.

I'd be very interested to hear it through a tube power amp & 4x12 cab.


----------



## Wiz (May 28, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Sounds amazing. Makes me want to drop-kick my PODxt.



Heh it also costs so much more. From what I see it sounds like the main difference is its ability to emulate tubes properly, which the pod can't do worth a crapo.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 28, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> It sounds really good in those clips for a line-in unit. Very tube amp-like.
> 
> I'd be very interested to hear it through a tube power amp & 4x12 cab.



Well, this guy has some clips of his going through his 2:90. Not too shabby. I'd be curious to hear Christopher's rig myself, since we have the same power amp.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

I wouldn't mind hearing this rig at all.


----------



## TomAwesome (May 28, 2007)

Oh, is that Christopher's rack? I was somehow under the impression he was running a Peavey 50/50.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

I found it on Fractal Audio's website. In the temp directory. It might be Cliff's(the guy who owns and operates Fractal Audio).


----------



## technomancer (May 28, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I wouldn't mind owning this rig at all.



There, fixed that for ya'


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

Yeah that to.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 28, 2007)

Ok, I just posted my ridiculously heavy little Axe-FX clip called "Metal Crusher."

SoundClick MP3: Council of One - Band page with free MP3 music downloads on SoundClick

Rhythm guitar sound based off of a Bogner Ecstasy model, and lead sound based off of a Triaxis model. Plentiful mixdown reverb also courtesy of the Axe-FX.


----------



## Cancer (May 28, 2007)

Here's a question, how does the Axe FX do for synth sounds? The POD has alot of synth that I like to use, and I'm really curious how it compares on that front.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (May 28, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Ok, I just posted my ridiculously heavy little Axe-FX clip called "Metal Crusher."
> 
> SoundClick MP3: Council of One - Band page with free MP3 music downloads on SoundClick
> 
> Rhythm guitar sound based off of a Bogner Ecstasy model, and lead sound based off of a Triaxis model. Plentiful mixdown reverb also courtesy of the Axe-FX.


Well damn dude, I like that shit!


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 28, 2007)

Cancer said:


> Here's a question, how does the Axe FX do for synth sounds?



It doesn't. The upcoming Ultra version of the Axe-FX will have synth sounds in it, as well as many other additional possibilities for sonic weirdness, due to expanded effects. I considered waiting for an Ultra, but they are significantly more expensive, and I wouldn't use the additional features very often.


----------



## technomancer (May 28, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> It doesn't. The upcoming Ultra version of the Axe-FX will have synth sounds in it, as well as many other additional possibilities for sonic weirdness, due to expanded effects. I considered waiting for an Ultra, but they are significantly more expensive, and I wouldn't use the additional features very often.



I am impressed by your self control. Me, I just emailed them to go on the waiting list for an Ultra


----------



## ohio_eric (May 28, 2007)

technomancer said:


> I am impressed by your self control. Me, I just emailed them to go on the waiting list for an Ultra



I nominate technomancer for ss.org's supreme gear whore.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I nominate technomancer for ss.org's supreme gear whore.



I thought it was uncontested?


----------



## technomancer (May 28, 2007)

Nah I think Shannon and Zimbloth still have me beat


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 28, 2007)

technomancer said:


> I am impressed by your self control. Me, I just emailed them to go on the waiting list for an Ultra



My "self control" probably has more to do with cheapness and impatience than anything else. 

In any event, if I ever decide to get into guitar synth stuff, I'd probably just add a Roland pickup to one of my 6-stringers.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 28, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Ok, I just posted my ridiculously heavy little Axe-FX clip called "Metal Crusher."
> 
> SoundClick MP3: Council of One - Band page with free MP3 music downloads on SoundClick
> 
> Rhythm guitar sound based off of a Bogner Ecstasy model, and lead sound based off of a Triaxis model. Plentiful mixdown reverb also courtesy of the Axe-FX.



That sounds good, dude. Sounds like a cross between a Chameleon and a Rectifier, to me. Nice tone.


----------



## technomancer (May 28, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> My "self control" probably has more to do with cheapness and impatience than anything else.
> 
> In any event, if I ever decide to get into guitar synth stuff, I'd probably just add a Roland pickup to one of my 6-stringers.



Cool  For me getting the Ultra falls under the category of "I'm already going to be stuck on a waiting list and spending a lot of money, might as well get all the bells and whistles."


----------



## Cancer (May 28, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> It doesn't. The upcoming Ultra version of the Axe-FX will have synth sounds in it, as well as many other additional possibilities for sonic weirdness, due to expanded effects. I considered waiting for an Ultra, but they are significantly more expensive, and I wouldn't use the additional features very often.




That's too bad, 'cuz right now, that the deal breaker for me. I like the POD, but one thing even the Vetta fails is just the uber "in-software" flexibility that I used to have on say, my GX-700. I've been reading the docs and I'm pretty sure I can get whatever distortion and effects sound I want with a 4 x 12 matrix, but I really NEED the synth sounds.

There's rumors of a new Line 6 release coming in June/July, and hopefully by then the Ultra will be released and I compare the reviews of the Ultra, the VG-99, and the new "Pod" together.


----------



## Christopher (May 29, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Oh, is that Christopher's rack? I was somehow under the impression he was running a Peavey 50/50.



That's actually Cliff's rig. 

This is mine:


----------



## theunforgiven246 (May 29, 2007)

Does it have like reverb and delay overflow from one patch to another and is there any dely switching patchs?


----------



## Christopher (May 29, 2007)

theunforgiven246 said:


> Does it have like reverb and delay overflow from one patch to another and is there any dely switching patchs?



Yes and none. The spillover is in the global controls and can be on or off globally. The spillover has taken me by surprise a couple of times live. I've switched from a lead tone with delay over to a clean with chorus and heard the delay spillover and thought that I missed the switch.

There is no delay switching patches. I guess I should say the delay isn't noticeable, it's pretty impossible for it to no virtually no delay.

Just as a side note, I played a gig on Saturday night in a bar so small that our little stage area wasn't much bigger than a couple of pool tables. We decided to all go direct to save space and keep the volume down. The other guitarist uses an XT Live and our bass player for the night used a Bass Variax / Bass XT Live. We use IEM's and I gotta say I didn't hate my tone. I wasn't thrilled with the the guitarists XT Live's tone but it worked in a pinch.

I'm just now getting to setup up my rig with dual paths so that I can have a path for the piezos in my 2027.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Christopher said:


> I'm just now getting to setup up my rig with dual paths so that I can have a path for the piezos in my 2027.



That's a great idea, but I'm betting it still won't stack up to the Yamaha stomp stuff, since they have (to my knowledge) the only modeling stuff designed to make piezos sound like a mic'd acoustic (and which they do a superb job at).


----------



## theunforgiven246 (May 29, 2007)

Damn I love this forum even if it makes me want to spend money!


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 29, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Ok, I just posted my ridiculously heavy little Axe-FX clip called "Metal Crusher."
> 
> SoundClick MP3: Council of One - Band page with free MP3 music downloads on SoundClick
> 
> Rhythm guitar sound based off of a Bogner Ecstasy model, and lead sound based off of a Triaxis model. Plentiful mixdown reverb also courtesy of the Axe-FX.



F





T




W


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, guys! 

Now that I've got some sounds to play with, I guess this means I've got to stop stalling and get busy writing, huh?


----------



## Bartok (May 29, 2007)

You haven't got time for writing, you've got to make more clips for posting here! We demand more clips! I want tone damnit!
I wonder if he can get hold of 240V transformers for these, they look like the coolest thing ever.


----------



## loktide (May 29, 2007)

Just listened to your axe-fx 'metal-crusher' clip. The lead sound is awesome, me thinks!  
The rhythm is a bit to harsh to my liking, though. 

Great tone, dude!


----------



## velocity (May 29, 2007)

was metal crusher direct recorded? if so i must have one!


----------



## Christopher (May 29, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That's a great idea, but I'm betting it still won't stack up to the Yamaha stomp stuff, since they have (to my knowledge) the only modeling stuff designed to make piezos sound like a mic'd acoustic (and which they do a superb job at).



You're right about that, I had a AG Stomp a while back and it was magic. I'm not looking to recreate that in the Axe Fx, just add a little fx and maybe use the tube pre model to warm it up. I'm just excited about having everything go in and out of one unit.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 29, 2007)

velocity said:


> was metal crusher direct recorded? if so i must have one!



Yep, all direct into my Korg D3200 recorder. The reverb in the mixdown is the Axe-FX, also. The rhythm section is a preset pattern from my Boss DR-880 drum machine--nothing spectacular, to be sure.



loktide said:


> The rhythm is a bit to harsh to my liking, though.



I agree. I got a lot of requests for an uber-heavy Axe-FX clip, and that's pretty heavy. But I've already come up with a new version of that sound that uses less gain but still with lots of "chunk", which I did by using a compressor module at the front of the signal chain in the Axe-FX. I might still use this rhythm guitar sound for some things, just because it is so heavy.


----------

